# Realistic Body Parts ????



## TJRob (Oct 12, 2008)

Old man testicles needed.... 

My wife and I are attending a 80's Halloween costume party and being the crazy, one off kinda guy I am. I have decided to go as an 80 year old man. On top of that I was gonna pull a Johnny Knoxville and have some testicles hanging out the leg of the shorts. 

There seems to be a shortage of testicle suppliers on the internet. If anyone has ideas on where to get some or how to make a realistic looking set, Please let me know. Also if you have any creative idea to add to my get up, I would love to hear them.

Thanks


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

All i can think of is to use panty hose and coat them with liquid latex. Once dry just paint them with a flesh tone color. As for the nuts themselves... Try and either find some large marbles or rubber balls or if all else fails use unshelled wallnuts. 

LOL good luck with this one.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

2 peanuts


----------



## TJRob (Oct 12, 2008)

Well I started working on my costume. I love liquid latex. I got 2 squishy balls  from wal-mart and a pair of panty hose. I inserted the balls into one of the feet used some small electrical wires to add a few vein like features. Stuck it down into the other foot and started to coat with latex. One of the balls was bright green and it was showing though the latex. I used some acrylic paint in the latex to cover the green. I got it a little too dark though so hopefully after I put a few more coats of plain latex on it will be perfect. I will post some pictures up when Im done.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Too funny...I wait for pictures!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's okay I don't need to see pictures of what we'll look like in 30 years or so. lol


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!

Noooooooooooo piccccccccssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!

LMAO...

5r


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

this should be good....


----------

